# working link to Advanced PPS-Classic Dosing Calculator



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

I am familiar with the google website for PPS Pro and Classic ( http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-classic ) but the link to download the PPS Classic Dosing Calculator itself isn't working. Does anyone have a working link and/or calculator that they can share?

Thanks.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi farrenator.

If you work with ppm levels instead -- like this post from Edward http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/beta/fertilizing/72581-pps-pro-dosing-levels.html#post549352 -- you can use lots of aquarium calculators on Internet, including APC's Fertilator, for PPS-Pro.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, I have started using Fertilator which does the job. I was just hoping for an active link since it seems like a great tool.



wet said:


> Hi farrenator.
> 
> If you work with ppm levels instead -- like this post from Edward http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/beta/fertilizing/72581-pps-pro-dosing-levels.html#post549352 -- you can use lots of aquarium calculators on Internet, including APC's Fertilator, for PPS-Pro.


----------

